# when I ran my limb lines tonight



## retired10 (May 5, 2010)

I caught a grendel (spelling not right) are these things good for cut bait on limb lines
retired10


----------



## Sunbeam (Feb 24, 2009)

That is a 64 dollar question. If they are it would be the first good thing I have heard about them.

My dad always said a mesquite was just a little better than not having any tree at all.
I would say having a grinnel aka shoe pick, bowfin or mud fish is just a little better than not catching any fish at all.
That being said here is a link to some Mississippi ******* that thinks otherwise.

http://fishing.about.com/library/weekly/bl000612.htm


----------



## Reel Time (Oct 6, 2009)

I have heard of grinnel used for cut bait when you are targeting catfish.
I have never used them myself. Try them out and let us know how it works. It has to work better than a hook by itself although I have caught gaspergou
(yeah that's what I was taught to call them by my Dad) on an empty hook.
RT


----------



## Sunbeam (Feb 24, 2009)

In '70 and '71 I wrote a weekly article for the Lake Livingston News published and printed by the Polk County Enterprise.
I used the pen name of "Gasper Gou" Oh, those were the happy carefree days of my youth.


----------



## essayons75 (May 15, 2006)

Sunbeam said:


> That is a 64 dollar question. If they are it would be the first good thing I have heard about them.
> 
> My dad always said a mesquite was just a little better than not having any tree at all.
> I would say having a grinnel aka shoe pick, bowfin or mud fish is just a little better than not catching any fish at all.
> ...


Hey! Watch it! I *RESEMBLE* that remark! :biggrin:

Gasper Gou...yes sir..I know that!


----------



## Top-H2O 2110 (Jan 31, 2010)

I don't know this first hand but grinnel is supposed to be excellent cut bait for catfish. I read an article recently stating this.

Found it

http://panews.com/outdoors/x1293919489/Time-for-catfish-and-sheepshead


----------



## essayons75 (May 15, 2006)

O.K. I'm going "Carol" on this article to rat this dude out!

Fishtales 

*Catching and Cooking Bowfin*
*by James Luke*
6/12/00
I just read, with great interest, your comments about the bowfin or, as we call them in the hills of Mississippi (Mississippi has no region anywhere in it's boundary know as "hills"...lomus clay banks and hollers maybe....no hills), the grinnell. To me they are the most exciting fish to try to catch, especially if you are doing it on purpose. We use stiff fiberglass (stiff fiberglass? What, spackled on your Ford Pinto?) poles and large minnows. We also eat them (huh? liar, liar pants on fire!). Most of my family would rather have grinnell than anyother fish, bypassing bream, catfish and crappie until all the grinnell has ("has"...well at least he did get his grammer correct) been eating.
The trick to cooking and eathing grinnell is to never let the meat touch water after you dress the fish. We filet the fish and then cut the filets into pieces about a finger and a half wide. The pieces are doused with worchestershire sauce (Holy Moly...******* holding a bottle of wotershers, never happen, and spelling it right (gag me wiht a spoon Cindy Lauper)....no way imposter!!!!) then mealed and fried just as you would a catfish filet. Grinnell is best when caught before the water gets too warm (water is always worm in MS ding-a-ling, cuz you peed in it).
When you try the recipe (don't try the recipe), remember not to wash the meat after you dress the fish. Something about that turns the thing to cotton. It is also best if eaten the same day. 
Proud of my ******* heritage, but don't tread on it! 

Ding-a-ling that wrote this article definately is not a 2Cooler!


----------



## 9121SS (Jun 28, 2009)

I know one thing, they are some uuuuuugly fish!


----------



## Sunbeam (Feb 24, 2009)

"If you think you can eat a grinnel...........then you may be a *******......"


----------



## fillet (Dec 2, 2010)

Dont know about using them for bait or eating them but I can tell you for fact dont ever get a finger near there mouth them things bite and they bite hard.


----------



## olsteve (Jul 20, 2008)

I'm 49 years old and didn't know what a bowfin.grinnel, or grendle was until I saw a picture of one. I have caught many but I've always heard them called either blackfish or mudfish here in Georgia.
They put up a good fight. 
I guess that's just the local slang for a type of fish ( If I was half as smart as Sunbeam, I'd call it a colloquialism but I can't speel that.) 
Come to think of it, Sunbeam calls bream "Perch", so maybe I sound pretty smart too. LOL


----------



## Sunbeam (Feb 24, 2009)

Olsteve, my favorite name is the Cajun one, they call them Shoe Picks. But my coona88 friends call all perchie looking breams Bluegill except the red ear they call a Chique pin.
Large mouth bass are green trout and crappie are sac a lait. (Bag of Milk)

The Canuks in Quebec call crappie Calicos.


----------



## olsteve (Jul 20, 2008)

Told ya he was smart !


----------



## pg542 (Oct 9, 2006)

olsteve said:


> ( If I was half as smart as Sunbeam, I'd call it a colloquialism but I can't speel that.). LOL


.....Maybe you just thought you could'nt spell it.....However, it appears that you can indeed....lol....some body gave me a grinnel recipe that involved a wood cedar shingle. Kinda reminds me of that recipe for hardheads involving same kind of shingle. Never tried it though....


----------



## Fishin' Soldier (Dec 25, 2007)

Choupique, or Grinnel is what I know them as. I also know gaspergou or "gou". All bream and other perch are perch. the ones with big eyes are called goggle eyes. I do know the grinnel has very white meat. I caught two in my pond when I was little and my dad told me to toss them up on the grass he then proceeded to run them over with the brush hog. Thats how I saw the very white meat.


----------



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

Fishin' Soldier said:


> Choupique, or Grinnel is..... Thats how I saw the very white meat.


LOL! Good to see you back FS. It is fixing to be right below the dam again soon.


----------



## fin&feather (Jun 24, 2008)

All I can confirm is if you are fishing in a 2 man boat and land the fish in between you and your buddy in the boat you will be less one rider soon.. 
And to this day they are still Gasper goo


----------



## Jeff G (May 18, 2010)

I have not tried one before as bait but If I had one fresh and bloody , I recon that I would not turn it down as something to try . My buddy gave me some big carp a few weeks ago and one of those . I have it in my freezer now . When we get back to doing jugs , I 'll thaw it out and give it a try . I 'll let you know what we caught on it .


----------

